# Intention Poll - Vince il CDX. Terzo Polo non sfonda, M5S attorno al 15%



## Toby rosso nero (25 Settembre 2022)

I primi dati delle Elezioni Politiche 2022, pubblicati alle 23, in attesa delle proiezioni ufficiali in arrivo nelle prossime ore.

*Aggiornamento SWG e Tecné: cala la Lega sotto il 10%.
Tecné: calano leggermente PD e M5S, cresce Forza italia.

----------------------

Tecné:

M5s 14-18%. Azione tra il 5 e il 9%. Italexit tra 1,5 e 3,5%. Tra i singoli partiti Fdi 22,5-26,5%, Lega 8,5-12%, Forza Italia 5-9%, Pd 17-21%.

LA7:

Fratelli d’Italia tra il 23 e il 27%, il Pd tra il 18 e il 22, i 5 stelle tra il 13,5 e il 17,5, la Lega tra il 9,5 e il 13,5, Forza Italia tra il 6 e l’8, Terzo Polo tra 6 e 8*







*RAI:*

Exit poll Rai, FdI primo partito: 22-26%. Pd 17-21, M5S 13,5-17,5, Lega 8,5-12,5, Terzo Polo 6,5-8,5, Fi 6-8. Al centrodestra la maggioranza dei seggi ​



*I dati pubblicati nel topic saranno aggiornati nel primo post per la rapida consultazione.*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Settembre 2022)

Postate pure liberamente, ci penso poi io ad aggiornare il primo post con gli intention pool.

Per i risultati ufficiali apriremo un altro topic nelle prossime ore o domani mattina.


----------



## Andris (25 Settembre 2022)

io ho visto rete4 fino ad ora, ma mi sa che cambio ora
questa sondaggista sta dicendo una cosa che è tutto da vedere adesso
ad ogni elezione man mano cambiano i risultati, questa dice che il dato che ha da mezz'ora resisterà più o meno fino alla fine
se andrà così le farò i complimenti, ma non ci credo sinceramente per esperienza


----------



## fabri47 (25 Settembre 2022)

*Sardoni a TGLA7: "Atmosfera di grande fermento nella sede di FDI. Meloni non c'è, è andata a votare all'ultimo. La Russa è venuto arrabbiato, perchè ha litigato con il sindaco di Milano per una questione di spostamenti di elettori nelle sezioni del comune".*


----------



## Andris (25 Settembre 2022)

Forza Italia unica ad avere la sede per seguire elezioni nel palazzo di Montecitorio, che entusiasmo per i risultati...


----------



## Mika (25 Settembre 2022)

Dal messaggio postato da @Nevergiveup nel post precedente sulle parole di Mentana, dava l'idea a leggere che FDI ha fatto il botto.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (25 Settembre 2022)

quando arrivano i primi numeri degli spogli generalmente? giusto per sapere se andare a letto


----------



## AntaniPioco (25 Settembre 2022)

Netta maggioranza di centrodestra


----------



## Raryof (25 Settembre 2022)

Mentana sta dando i numeri...


----------



## Andris (25 Settembre 2022)

*uscito il primo*

*Fratelli d'Italia tra 22,5 e 26,5

Pd tra 17 e 21%

M5S tra 14 e 18%

Lega tra 8,5 e 12,5%

FI tra 5 e 9%*

*Azione - IV tra 5 e 9%*


----------



## Raryof (25 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *uscito il primo
> 
> Fratelli d'Italia tra 22,5 e 26,5
> 
> ...


Il Pd sotto al 20% mi fa godere.
Italexit può arrivare al 3%


----------



## Andris (25 Settembre 2022)

*Italexit tra 1,5 e 3,5 %*


----------



## Pamparulez2 (25 Settembre 2022)

Come sempre forbici da tutto e nulla. Comunque impressionante come i 5s abbiano tenuto.. vergogna


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Settembre 2022)

Va beh ma hanno tutti delle forchette clamorosamente ampie... che minchia di dati sono?


----------



## hakaishin (25 Settembre 2022)

Non mi pare un gran risultato per FDI…


----------



## Andris (25 Settembre 2022)

*alla Camera centro-destra tra 219 e 257 seggi, centro-sinistra tra 68 e 104 seggi, M5S tra 41 e 51, azione italia viva tra 16 e 20*


----------



## Nomaduk (25 Settembre 2022)

Italia sovrana e popolare nemmeno citata nei poll


----------



## Raryof (25 Settembre 2022)

Meloni che si mangia letteralmente Lega e FI da sola se le cose stanno così..


----------



## Andris (25 Settembre 2022)

*al Senato centro-destra tra 108 e 128 seggi, centro-sinistra tra 32 e 52 seggi, M5S tra 22 e 26 seggi, azione e italia viva tra 6 e 9 seggi*


----------



## ARKANA (25 Settembre 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Non mi pare un gran risultato per FDI…


Beh insomma, in 4 anni dal 4% al 26%


----------



## Mika (25 Settembre 2022)

Pamparulez2 ha scritto:


> Come sempre forbici da tutto e nulla. Comunque impressionante come i 5s abbiano tenuto.. vergogna


E' l'intension poll, quindi sondaggi fatti fino a ieri, oggi con la pioggia in Campania e questi dati di poco voto al sud mi sa che bisogna attendere i primi exit-poll o i primi scrutinaggi.


----------



## Andris (25 Settembre 2022)

ora vediamo se è vero quanto dice questa sondaggista Tecnè

si va dalla vittoria netta al cappotto totale del centro-sinistra con FI che può superare calenda-renzi


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (25 Settembre 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Il Pd sotto al 20% mi fa godere.
> Italexit può arrivare al 3%


Italexit è semplicemente un voto buttato nel cesso visto che una Italexit non potrebbe tecnicamente avvenire in modo democratico da parte di un governo, che collasserebbe tipo 30 secondi dopo l'annuncio


----------



## Nomaduk (25 Settembre 2022)

L'affluenza ufficiale quando si saprà?


----------



## AntaniPioco (25 Settembre 2022)

Le forchette sono troppo ampie. Tendo a fidarmi di la 7 che mette dati più ristretti


----------



## Nevergiveup (25 Settembre 2022)

Con tutta la fantasia del mondo mi sembrano dati che non lasciano spazio a molti dubbi.. Mattarella dovrà turarsi il naso e convocare la Meloni


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> I primi dati delle Elezioni Politiche 2022, pubblicati alle 23, in attesa delle proiezioni ufficiali in arrivo nelle prossime ore.
> 
> *Tecné:
> 
> ...



Up.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (25 Settembre 2022)

Nomaduk ha scritto:


> Italia sovrana e popolare nemmeno citata nei poll



Se ti presenti con ingroia, rizzo e la lollobrigida ti meriti il peggio del peggio


----------



## Andris (25 Settembre 2022)

*Tecnè:*

*"Verso mezzanotte copertura al 100%, ora siamo al 70%"*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Settembre 2022)

Direi di aspettare i dati veri.

Comunque vince il CDX, vedremo la misura, e i 2 Bomba non sfondano come previsto.


----------



## fabri47 (25 Settembre 2022)

Posso dire che la Meloni ha avuto un risultato win-win? Nel caso cada il governo, può tentare la maggioranza trash con i grillini che metterebbe paura Salvini e Berlusconi che saranno costretti ad obbedire. Il governo rischia di durare 5 anni sul serio, SE, rimangono così le cose.


----------



## Sam (25 Settembre 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Se ti presenti con ingroia, rizzo e la *lollobrigida* ti meriti il peggio del peggio


Ingroia ha detto che è ancora lucida.
E che farebbe al massimo due mandati, sempre se non viene esodata prima verso il Creatore.


----------



## Andris (25 Settembre 2022)

con questi dati quello clamorosamente toppato è il terzo polo che veniva dato al doppio addirittura


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> I primi dati delle Elezioni Politiche 2022, pubblicati alle 23, in attesa delle proiezioni ufficiali in arrivo nelle prossime ore.
> 
> *Tecné:
> 
> ...



Up.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> con questi dati quello clamorosamente toppato è il terzo polo che veniva dato al doppio addirittura



I 2 Bomba sono esplosi.


----------



## Blu71 (25 Settembre 2022)

Io aspetto i dati reali.


----------



## AntaniPioco (25 Settembre 2022)

Nelle proiezioni mi aspetto calare i grillozzi


----------



## fabri47 (25 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Direi di aspettare i dati veri.
> 
> Comunque vince il CDX, vedremo la misura, e *i 2 Bomba non sfondano come previsto.*


Draghi in monocifra  .

Oh alla fine, si conferma il trend che chi ha appoggiato il banchiere è crollato di brutto, e chi gli ha voltato la faccia tipo Conte ha tenuto (o è cresciuto se è vero che era al 10% prima della caduta del governo).


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (25 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Direi di aspettare i dati veri.
> 
> Comunque vince il CDX, vedremo la misura, e i 2 Bomba non sfondano come previsto.



I due bomba entrano comunque in parlamento, per me è una sconfitta, speravo di non veder più nessuno dei due


----------



## Sam (25 Settembre 2022)

Impegno Civico 1%/0,9% negli instant poll. (Fonte Sky)

Ma come si fa a dare il voto a Di Maio o Tabacci?


----------



## KILPIN_91 (25 Settembre 2022)

L'inviata storica di Mentina è alla sede di Fdi,quindi...


----------



## Raryof (25 Settembre 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Italexit è semplicemente un voto buttato nel cesso visto che una Italexit non potrebbe tecnicamente avvenire in modo democratico da parte di un governo, che collasserebbe tipo 30 secondi dopo l'annuncio


Dipende, questa ventata di partiti di destra al potere in Europa faranno parecchio macello e ci spero.
I partiti sovranisti vengono appena dopo i partiti "scocciature" per l'Ue.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (25 Settembre 2022)

in genere gli exit poll si avvicinano ai risultati reali?


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (25 Settembre 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Impegno Civico 1%/0,9% negli instant poll.
> 
> Ma come si fa a dare il voto a Di Maio o Tabacci?



E' tantissimo per Di maio l'1%, allucinante


----------



## Nomaduk (25 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> con questi dati quello clamorosamente toppato è il terzo polo che veniva dato al doppio addirittura



A me fa già allergia vederli al parlamento. Calenda poi è un essere insignificante.


----------



## hakaishin (25 Settembre 2022)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> Beh insomma, in 4 anni dal 4% al 26%


Ah si messa così non c’è dubbio.
Però pensavo sfondasse del tutto…


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (25 Settembre 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Dipende, questa ventata di partiti di destra al potere in Europa faranno parecchio macello e ci spero.
> I partiti sovranisti vengono appena dopo i partiti "scocciature" per l'Ue.


possono fare tutto il macello ceh volgiono a parole, ma nei fatti l'Italia non può tecnicamente uscire dall' Euro, a meno che Paragone (ripeto PARAGONE) voglia dilettarsi con il più grande crack finanziario della storia moderna occidentale


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Settembre 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> in genere gli exit poll si avvicinano ai risultati reali?



Forchette troppo ampie, ma ci sono dei dati condivisi per tutti, come il terzo Polo non sopra il 10, il distacco tra CDX e CSX, e i 5s di media attorno al 15.


----------



## pazzomania (25 Settembre 2022)

Praticamente ufficiale, toccherà a Meloni vietare le lucine di Natale 

Stupito dalla Lega, pensavo meno 

Adesso spero solo che quella feccia di ItalExit sia sotto il 3%, ma sicuramente ce lo troveremo al 3,01


----------



## Andris (25 Settembre 2022)

.

@Andris c'è il primo post.


----------



## gabri65 (25 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> I 2 Bomba sono esplosi.



I due polli che hanno creato il terzo pollo.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (25 Settembre 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Italexit è semplicemente un voto buttato nel cesso visto che una Italexit non potrebbe tecnicamente avvenire in modo democratico da parte di un governo, che collasserebbe tipo 30 secondi dopo l'annuncio




In realtà nonostante il nome credo che nessuno voti italexit per uscire dall'euro, ma semplicemente per mettere un partito che faccia opposizione reale su determinati temi. Non è un partito che ha ambizioni reali di governo, è palese


----------



## Mika (25 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> I 2 Bomba sono esplosi.


Avevo letto nel topic precedente un virgolettato tipo: il partito novità non ha preso come nel 2018. Forse si riferivano al terzo polo. FDI non può essere considerato un partito novità.


----------



## Mika (25 Settembre 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> In realtà nonostante il nome credo che nessuno voti italexit per uscire dall'euro, ma semplicemente per mettere un partito che faccia opposizione reale su determinati temi. Non è un partito che ha ambizioni reali di governo, è palese


Con il 3% non so che opposizione possa fare, soprattutto se i numeri dei seggi saranno questi, FDI terra per le bolas sia FI che Lega, avrà un boato di parlamentari nella maggioranza.


----------



## gabri65 (25 Settembre 2022)

Letta lo ha caricato bene il furgoncino per poter arrivare fino al confine francese?


----------



## Raryof (25 Settembre 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> possono fare tutto il macello ceh volgiono a parole, ma nei fatti l'Italia non può tecnicamente uscire dall' Euro, a meno che Paragone (ripeto PARAGONE) voglia dilettarsi con il più grande crack finanziario della storia moderna occidentale


Ma inizialmente è impossibile, dipende però da come intrecci i tuoi interessi nazionali con quelli sovranazionali europei, basterebbe cambiare 2-3 articoli in cui viene citata l'Ue come organismo prevalente in parecchi ambiti e hai già un'italexit iniziale, la prima bordata, poi certo, avere altri paesi con la destra al potere spingerà la destra anche altrove, lì poi è destra contro sinistra, da quello scontro devi tornare a casa sempre con le mani piene...
Meloni ha parlato di interesse nazionale e di interessi nazionali non ne fai se non applichi un certo tipo di sovranismo.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> I primi dati delle Elezioni Politiche 2022, pubblicati alle 23, in attesa delle proiezioni ufficiali in arrivo nelle prossime ore.
> 
> *Tecné:
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Andris (25 Settembre 2022)

>


----------



## bmb (25 Settembre 2022)

Pamparulez2 ha scritto:


> Come sempre forbici da tutto e nulla. Comunque impressionante come i 5s abbiano tenuto.. vergogna


Sono gli aventi diritto col rdc


----------



## Shmuk (25 Settembre 2022)

Stando a queste percentuali, nessuna sorpresa o quasi (forse solo un pò la Lega) e 5 Stelle qualche punto sopra al previsto (da me),


----------



## ARKANA (25 Settembre 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> E' tantissimo per Di maio l'1%, allucinante


Beh oddio, secondo me no, nel 2018 casapound prese 0.95% in pratica gli stessi voti di di maio, con la differenza che quelli di casapound non erano in tv 24h su 24, per me è un flop assoluto (non che mi dispiaccia eh)


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (25 Settembre 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Con il 3% non so che opposizione possa fare, soprattutto se i numeri dei seggi saranno questi, FDI terra per le bolas sia FI che Lega, avrà un boato di parlamentari nella maggioranza.



Quanto meno un po' di casino può farlo avendo copertura mediatica di gente eletta in parlamento. Sarebbe l'unico partito di fatto che farebbe opposizione, perché tutti gli altri non la faranno quando cadrà di nuovo il governo e salirà n'altro tecnico.


----------



## Sam (25 Settembre 2022)

bmb ha scritto:


> Sono gli aventi diritto col rdc


Sono andati a votare in canoa pur di mantenerlo.


----------



## Andris (25 Settembre 2022)

Opinio di Porta a Porta più ottimistica di Tecnè
minimo 111 al Senato per il centro-destra sarebbe da stappare lo spumante

loro danno Italexit massimo a 2,5 mentre l'altro a 3,5%
quindi non lo vedono in parlamento


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (25 Settembre 2022)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> Beh oddio, secondo me no, nel 2018 casapound prese 0.95% in pratica gli stessi voti di di maio, con la differenza che quelli di casapound non erano in tv 24h su 24, per me è un flop assoluto (non che mi dispiaccia eh)



Casapound però in alcuni territori è presente da tantissimo, Di maio lo schifano pure al suo paese


----------



## pazzomania (25 Settembre 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> In realtà nonostante il nome credo che nessuno voti italexit per uscire dall'euro, ma semplicemente per mettere un partito che faccia opposizione reale su determinati temi. Non è un partito che ha ambizioni reali di governo, è palese


A me son sempre sembrati degli svavolati in cerca di una poltrona ben retribuita, sbaglierò...


----------



## Sam (25 Settembre 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Casapound però in alcuni territori è presente da tantissimo, Di maio lo schifano pure al suo paese


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (25 Settembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> A me son sempre sembrati degli svavolati in cerca di una poltrona ben retribuita, sbaglierò...



Sicuramente, però sono utili anche quelli quando non ci sta proprio niente di niente.


----------



## ARKANA (25 Settembre 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Casapound però in alcuni territori è presente da tantissimo, Di maio lo schifano pure al suo paese


Assolutamente, però intendevo dire che per me ha floppato di brutto con tutta l'esposizione mediatica che ha e che ha avuto ed ha avuto gli stessi voti di un partito che in tv non si è visto mai o quasi


----------



## Nevergiveup (25 Settembre 2022)

Comunque è ora che si faccia un po’ di pulizia.. +Europa Italexit Di Maio nNuovi Moderati.. tutti poltronai disperati.. si levassero di torno che portano pochi contenuti seri e tanta confusione


----------



## Andris (25 Settembre 2022)

*i Pomigliano boys spingono per Gigino, ma non bastano

Carfagna trombata a casa sua

Calenda si gioca l'ultimo posto con la grillina

Tremonti dietro Della Vedova spinto dai radical chic milanesi

Bonino dopo 50 anni ancora in parlamento con la stampella pd*



>


----------



## Nomaduk (25 Settembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> A me son sempre sembrati degli svavolati in cerca di una poltrona ben retribuita, sbaglierò...



Magari sono entrambe le cose. Si pappano lo stipendio e già che sono li sbraitano contro il governo


----------



## Raryof (25 Settembre 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Sono andati a votare in canoa pur di mantenerlo.


Valorosi guerrieri.


----------



## Shmuk (25 Settembre 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Comunque è ora che si faccia un po’ di pulizia.. +Europa Italexit Di Maio nNuovi Moderati.. tutti poltronai disperati.. si levassero di torno che portano pochi contenuti seri e tanta confusione



Per Paragone possiamo trovare un seggio nei gabbiotti davanti Montecitorio.


----------



## Sam (25 Settembre 2022)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> Assolutamente, però intendevo dire che per me ha floppato di brutto con tutta l'esposizione mediatica che ha e che ha avuto ed ha avuto gli stessi voti di un partito che in tv non si è visto mai o quasi


Beh, ha pagato l'uscita dai 5S.
Quello che non mi spiego è come sia comunque arrivato all'1%, dopo le figuracce degli ultimi governi e dopo che i grillini lo hanno considerato un traditore.


----------



## Mika (25 Settembre 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Comunque è ora che si faccia un po’ di pulizia.. +Europa Italexit Di Maio nNuovi Moderati.. tutti poltronai disperati.. si levassero di torno che portano pochi contenuti seri e tanta confusione


Il problema è che se la coalizione va in parlamento anche se prendono lo 0.5 i partiti continuano ad esistere (a meno che non sono cambiate le regole)


----------



## gabri65 (25 Settembre 2022)

Avviso di garanzia alla Meloni in 3 .. 2 .. 1 ..


----------



## Sam (25 Settembre 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Valorosi guerrieri.


----------



## DavidGoffin (25 Settembre 2022)

Dio mio Salvini cosa è riuscito a fare, quasi come Renzi. Da 0 a 30 x poi tornare a nulla.
Che pirla. 
Ma peggio di lui chi l'ha lasciato lì, a un certo punto sarebbe bastato metterlo da parte e metterci Zaia al suo posto.


----------



## Andris (25 Settembre 2022)

Schifani governatore siciliano secondo previsioni



>


----------



## ARKANA (25 Settembre 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Beh, ha pagato l'uscita dai 5S.
> Quello che non mi spiego è come sia comunque arrivato all'1%, dopo le figuracce degli ultimi governi e dopo che i grillini lo hanno considerato un traditore.


Lui però se non ricordo male si era preso il merito per il RdC, va beh meglio così, speriamo resti fuori


----------



## Andris (25 Settembre 2022)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Dio mio Salvini cosa è riuscito a fare, quasi come Renzi. Da 0 a 30 x poi tornare a nulla.
> Che pirla.
> Ma peggio di lui chi l'ha lasciato lì, a un certo punto sarebbe bastato metterlo da parte e metterci Zaia al suo posto.


sì ma Zaia al Sud non prende un voto, non so neanche se abbia mai messo piede sotto Roma...
quando ne parla ripete la retorica di Bossi e Calderoli...


----------



## bmb (25 Settembre 2022)

Continuare a votare i 5s comunque è addirittura più agghiacciante che continuare a votare pd


----------



## Nevergiveup (25 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *i Pomigliano boys spingono per Gigino, ma non bastano
> 
> Carfagna trombata a casa sua
> 
> ...


Di Maio spero abbia fatto scorta di fazzoletti per piangere


----------



## bmb (25 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> sì ma Zaia al Sud non prende un voto, non so neanche se abbia mai messo piede sotto Roma...


Zaia è un Dio per la sua Regione. Chi glielo fa fare di andare a farsi insultare in giro.


----------



## Mika (25 Settembre 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Di Maio spero abbia fatto scorta di fazzoletti per piangere


Li avrà chiesti a Simone Inzaghi


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (25 Settembre 2022)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Dio mio Salvini cosa è riuscito a fare, quasi come Renzi. Da 0 a 30 x poi tornare a nulla.
> Che pirla.
> Ma peggio di lui chi l'ha lasciato lì, a un certo punto sarebbe bastato metterlo da parte e metterci Zaia al suo posto.



Salvini molto peggio di Renzi, visto che il bomba almeno è stato presidente del consiglio.

Tra l'altro se prende meno voti di Conte è umiliazione pesantissima


----------



## Andris (25 Settembre 2022)

*Capezzone sfotte:*

*"Pd ha vinto le ultime elezioni nel 2006, capisco sia scioccante andare all'opposizione"*


----------



## Sam (25 Settembre 2022)

Gubitosa dei 5S dice che i numeri dei 5S rappresentano un recupero importante, ed è preoccupato dall'astensione campana causata dalla pioggia.

Ricorda tanto Mazzarri e il suo "e poi è cominciato a piovere"


----------



## Andris (25 Settembre 2022)

*Sallusti:*

*"Titolerò Liberi in prima pagina domani"*


----------



## Raryof (25 Settembre 2022)

bmb ha scritto:


> Continuare a votare i 5s comunque è addirittura più agghiacciante che continuare a votare pd


8 anni di rdc? è possibile o lo stato se ne accorge prima o poi?!


----------



## vota DC (25 Settembre 2022)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> Beh oddio, secondo me no, nel 2018 casapound prese 0.95% in pratica gli stessi voti di di maio, con la differenza che quelli di casapound non erano in tv 24h su 24, per me è un flop assoluto (non che mi dispiaccia eh)


Oltre a ciò Tabacci ha uno zoccolo duro vicino allo 0,3%...in Lombardia ha quasi centomila persone che lo votano ogni volta.


----------



## ARKANA (25 Settembre 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Il problema è che se la coalizione va in parlamento anche se prendono lo 0.5 i partiti continuano ad esistere (a meno che non sono cambiate le regole)


Da quanto ho capito se vai da solo devi avere il 3% minimo, se sei in coalizione l'1, se sei in coalizione e prendi meno dell'1% quei voti vanno divisi tra gli altri partiti della coalizione che hanno superato lo sbarramento


----------



## Mika (25 Settembre 2022)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> Da quanto ho capito se vai da solo devi avere il 3% minimo, se sei in coalizione l'1, se sei in coalizione e prendi meno dell'1% quei voti vanno divisi tra gli altri partiti della coalizione che hanno superato lo sbarramento


Di Maio quindi silurato? Diciamo che sono contento


----------



## Andris (25 Settembre 2022)

*CNN stile ANPI:

"Meloni si avvia ad essere il primo ministro più a destra dai tempi di Mussolini"*


----------



## Shmuk (25 Settembre 2022)

Leggo di un TP sopra FI...


----------



## Nevergiveup (25 Settembre 2022)

Voglio vedere sparire il RDC entro l’anno nuovo


----------



## Raryof (25 Settembre 2022)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> Da quanto ho capito se vai da solo devi avere il 3% minimo, se sei in coalizione l'1, se sei in coalizione e prendi meno dell'1% quei voti vanno divisi tra gli altri partiti della coalizione che hanno superato lo sbarramento


Se sta sotto l'1% i voti si disperderanno e non finiranno al centrosin.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (25 Settembre 2022)

Letta miracoloso. È stato il segreto del cdx


----------



## ARKANA (25 Settembre 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Se sta sotto l'1% i voti si disperderanno e non finiranno al centrosin.


L'importante alla fine è che stia fuori


----------



## Nomaduk (25 Settembre 2022)

Da la7: la lega potrebbe essere sotto al 9%


----------



## Andris (25 Settembre 2022)

Shmuk ha scritto:


> Leggo di un TP sopra FI...


per sky sono sotto


----------



## JDT (25 Settembre 2022)

Io mi domanderò sempre se +europa e verdi avessero corso a parte cosa sarebbe stato, soprattutto per il PD. Imho superavano tranquilli lo sbarramento, con % molto più importanti. Mah..


----------



## Nevergiveup (25 Settembre 2022)

SWG da la lega sotto il 10 …Giorgetti sta già stappando quello buono, Salvini è finito


----------



## Shmuk (25 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> per sky sono sotto



La mia fonte era il Corriere.


----------



## Andris (25 Settembre 2022)

*Capezzone:*

*"Pd diventa un partito appenninico *

*Hanno parlamentari praticamente in Emilia-Romagna, Marche, Toscana, Umbria"*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Settembre 2022)

*SWG e Tecné: cala la Lega sotto al 10%.*


----------



## bmb (25 Settembre 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> 8 anni di rdc? è possibile o lo stato se ne accorge prima o poi?!


Mi auguro sia la prima manovra. Ancor prima del caro bollette.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (25 Settembre 2022)

Nomaduk ha scritto:


> Da la7: la lega potrebbe essere sotto al 9%




Di sto passo finisce che prende più voti Berlusconi


----------



## Raryof (25 Settembre 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> SWG da la lega sotto il 10 …Giorgetti sta già stappando quello buono, Salvini è finito


Come minimo dovrà bruciare 200 barchini di clandestini al giorno per 5 anni per recuperare l'1% di tutto quello che ha perso come "uomo politico", forse nemmeno basterà, dovrà bruciare pure un barcone ong al mese che gli darà il bonus vero.


----------



## kYMERA (25 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *SWG e Tecné: cala la Lega sotto al 10%.*


bene, primi segnali positivi.


----------



## Andris (25 Settembre 2022)

*dopo la mezzanotte prime proiezioni reali *


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Settembre 2022)

*Tecné: calano anche un po' PD e M5S, cresce Forza italia.*


----------



## Sam (25 Settembre 2022)

https://imgur.com/a/rGEALjk


----------



## Raryof (25 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Tecné: calano anche un po' PD e M5S, cresce Forza italia.*


Mi aspetto FDI più in alto però.


----------



## Nevergiveup (25 Settembre 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Come minimo dovrà bruciare 200 barchini di clandestini al giorno per 5 anni per recuperare l'1% di tutto quello che ha perso come "uomo politico", forse nemmeno basterà, dovrà bruciare pure un barcone ong al mese che gli darà il bonus vero.


Tra l’altro è stato il primo a twettare trionfante senza aspettare i dati..un peracottaio assoluto


----------



## Andris (25 Settembre 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> SWG da la lega sotto il 10 …Giorgetti sta già stappando quello buono, Salvini è finito


si sapeva da quando è entrato nel governo


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (25 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Tecné: calano anche un po' PD e M5S, cresce Forza italia.*


W la f..a ha funzionato


----------



## Nevergiveup (25 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Tecné: calano anche un po' PD e M5S, cresce Forza italia.*


Stai a vedere se non crescono cip e ciop e il loro polo


----------



## Andris (25 Settembre 2022)

sta pieno di idioti su twitter che mi costringono a fare slalom dei loro soliti post sull'antifascismo per trovare aggiornamenti


----------



## pazzomania (25 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *CNN stile ANPI:
> 
> "Meloni si avvia ad essere il primo ministro più a destra dai tempi di Mussolini"*


Ok, ma siamo nel 2022.

Dormano sereni alla si en en


----------



## gabri65 (25 Settembre 2022)

Ma +Cannabis della Boninohhh lo vota qualcuno, sì, veramente?


----------



## Sam (25 Settembre 2022)

Quando c'era Lei, gli exit poll arrivavano in orario


----------



## Nevergiveup (25 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> si sapeva da quando è entrato nel governo


Si sa dall’estate del papete.. andava rimosso prima col casino che ha combinato. Non ha capacità tali da sapersi muovere quando conta..


----------



## Andris (25 Settembre 2022)

ogni volta che sento Cerno capisco perchè sia stato mandato via dal Pd, uno che ragiona senza tessera di partito
cosa pericolosissima...


----------



## Raryof (25 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> sta pieno di idioti su twitter che mi costringono a fare slalom dei loro soliti post sull'antifascismo per trovare aggiornamenti


Gli stranieri invece tutti contenti e anzi, diversi francesi incacchiati perché una Meloni loro nemmeno l'ombra.
In generale è rispettata la sua figura, tra gli italiani a parte gli incattiviti dell'ultima ora e le solite disperate che si allineano senza capire gli argomenti non c'è altro.


----------



## pazzomania (25 Settembre 2022)

Quindi da domani pure Di Maio diventerà un percettore del reddito di cittadinanza..


----------



## Andris (26 Settembre 2022)

*copertura 95% Tecnè*
*
FDI tra 23 e 27%

pd tra 16,5 e 20,5%

M5S tra 14,5 e 18,5%

FI e Lega tra 6,5 e 10,5%
*
*Azione e IV tra 5,5 e 9,5%

Verdi e SI tra 2,5 e 5,5%

+Europa tra 2 e 4%

Italexit tra 1 e 3%

Noi moderati tra 0 e 2,5%

Impegno civico tra 0 e 1,5%*


----------



## Sam (26 Settembre 2022)

Affluenza (dati parziali)

2018: 73,8%
2022: 64%


----------



## Andris (26 Settembre 2022)

pazzesco se Berlusconi prendesse più di Salvini !!!


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (26 Settembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Quindi da domani pure Di Maio diventerà un percettore del reddito di cittadinanza..



Non ne sarei così sicuro, credo abbia elargito un sacco di favori, magari un incarico da portaborse o conferenze finte stile renzi le raccatta.


----------



## Albijol (26 Settembre 2022)

Pazzesco i criminali del M5Z. Prendono Un caterva di voti


----------



## Andris (26 Settembre 2022)

*Alla Camera 38 seggi uninominali incerti, per il Senato 20*


----------



## Andris (26 Settembre 2022)

*dalla sede del M5S inviato rete4:*

*"Ho sentito una forte esultanza dalla stanza"*


----------



## JDT (26 Settembre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ma +Cannabis della Boninohhh lo vota qualcuno, sì, veramente?



Presente, dopo tanta indecisione in quanto in lista col PD. Davvero ti chiedi se c'è qualcuno che vota l unico partito con un programma elettorale pluriennale spiegato punto per punto, rispetto a tutte le baggianate proposte dal resto dei poltronai?


----------



## Raryof (26 Settembre 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Affluenza (dati parziali)
> 
> 2018: 73,8%
> 2022: 64%


In linea con gli altri stati europei, 2/3 dei votanti.


----------



## pazzomania (26 Settembre 2022)

Ormai pare fallimento di Salvini.

La mia campagna, iniziata ormai anni or sono, contro la sua scemenza che la gente faticava a vedere, è terminata.


----------



## Andris (26 Settembre 2022)

stanno uscendo le prime proiezioni reali, appena al 13%

Porro sta impazzendo dietro le schermate ahahaha


----------



## bmb (26 Settembre 2022)

PD sotto al 20 è tenero però.


----------



## Andris (26 Settembre 2022)

*Tecnè Senato prime proiezioni:*

*25,1 FDI

19,4 PD

17,1 M5S

8,5 FI

7,8 Lega*

*6,9 Renzi - Calenda*


----------



## KILPIN_91 (26 Settembre 2022)

Di Maio


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (26 Settembre 2022)

bmb ha scritto:


> PD sotto al 20 è tenero però.



Anche alle scorse andò sotto il 20. Più che altro sarebbe interessante vedere il numero effettivo dei voti di tutti i partiti, alla fine elezioni dopo elezioni si sono persi milioni di voti


----------



## AntaniPioco (26 Settembre 2022)

La lega di Salvini era al 30%. Quella di Giorgetti e di chi ha abbracciato draghi al 9.
L'accentramento del voto utile verso la Meloni ha determinato il crollo finale. Ripartiremo


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Settembre 2022)

*Il CDX scende al 42% con le prime proiezioni. Sale il M5S.*


----------



## Raryof (26 Settembre 2022)

Pd 18,10 %, la meraviglia.
Dai proviamo ad acchiappare anche un 17 su su...


----------



## Andris (26 Settembre 2022)

>


----------



## Sam (26 Settembre 2022)

Le Figaro convinto che i due Bomba si uniranno alla Meloni.

Adesso sappiamo che anche i quotidiani francesi leggono MilanWorld.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (26 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Tecnè Senato prime proiezioni:*
> 
> *25,1 FDI
> 
> ...



Di sto passo il PD rischia di andare sotto i 5 stelle


----------



## bmb (26 Settembre 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Anche alle scorse andò sotto il 20. Più che altro sarebbe interessante vedere il numero effettivo dei voti di tutti i partiti, alla fine elezioni dopo elezioni si sono persi milioni di voti


È un problema di fiducia direi. Come fai ad avere fiducia in qualsiasi politico dopo gli ultimi 20 anni?


----------



## AntaniPioco (26 Settembre 2022)

Sia al senato che alla Camera la maggioranza sembra abbastanza buona. Al senato almeno 117 seggi senza contare l'estero.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (26 Settembre 2022)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Sia al senato che alla Camera la maggioranza sembra abbastanza buona. Al senato almeno 117 seggi senza contare l'estero.



I voti esteri sono tutti per il PD


----------



## Andris (26 Settembre 2022)

>


----------



## Snake (26 Settembre 2022)

se conte piglia più voti di letta c'è da ridere (o da piangere)


----------



## Blu71 (26 Settembre 2022)

Aspettiamo i voti reali.


----------



## Andris (26 Settembre 2022)

ora conta solo il Senato, capire quanto sia larga la maggioranza


----------



## bmb (26 Settembre 2022)

Comunque la vittoria del cdx era scontata ma ha oscurato la vera bella notizia di giornata. L'infortunio di tossicbrozo.


----------



## Tobi (26 Settembre 2022)

Ma come fa il Pd ad avere il 20%? Stiamo scherzando?


----------



## gabri65 (26 Settembre 2022)

JDT ha scritto:


> Presente, dopo tanta indecisione in quanto in lista col PD. Davvero ti chiedi se c'è qualcuno che vota l unico partito con un programma elettorale pluriennale spiegato punto per punto, rispetto a tutte le baggianate proposte dal resto dei poltronai?



Spero che abbiano le idee chiare su questo programma, perché non vanno d'accordo nemmeno tra di loro, mi sembra. Buon per te se ti ritrovi con loro.


----------



## Andris (26 Settembre 2022)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Ma come fa il Pd ad avere il 20%? Stiamo scherzando?


dipende, c'è chi dà massimo 18


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Settembre 2022)

Mah, il CDX al 42 è un "discreto" flop per quelle che erano le previsioni.

Vediamo la maggioranza al senato.


----------



## Sam (26 Settembre 2022)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Ma come fa il Pd ad avere il 20%? Stiamo scherzando?


Tutta la componente radical chic finta progressista che segue i ferragnez su Instagram, più gli storici che voterebbero PD anche se domani Letta esultasse urlando "Eja Eja Alalà".


----------



## Andris (26 Settembre 2022)

ahahahahaha mettete rete4 con il direttore di Repubblica in lutto:

*"Mandato alla Meloni come danno per scontato i giornali internazionali ?

Io sarei prudente"*


e non ridere con i tuoi denti marci alla moratti
vai a casa a piedi per risparmiare energia


----------



## Nomaduk (26 Settembre 2022)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Ma come fa il Pd ad avere il 20%? Stiamo scherzando?


tutta la sinistra italiana. elettori over 40. tutta gente che sbraitava per vaccinarsi. ne conosco uno qui in sicilia pensatè..


----------

